# Inherited Cockatiel



## captainvolt (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,

I recently inherited a cockatiel, he is about a year and a half old. I think he has been neglected for some time and I am looking for any advice / tips on introducing him to his new environment and getting him to bond with me so I can train him. At the moment he is very stationary in his cage and hasn't made any noise, I tried getting him to come onto my finger so see how he would react but he just bites me. I only got him yesterday and know it will take time for him to become comfortable and gain my trust. I am therefore looking for help so I can get started straight away, if anyone can help me I would be more than greatful.

Thanks


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*try feeding him little bits of fruit from your fingers he needs to get your trust before anything else, BTW welcome to the mad house  *


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

The most important thing is not to rush things and give him time to settle into his new surroundings first.
You can then get him used to you and your voice by sitting by the cage and talking gently to him and that will get him used to your presence and your voice.
Then after he is settled and happy with you talking to him you can just put your hand in the cage but not try to approach him.
Eventually you can feed him his mix from your hand rather than just in his feed bowls which will mean he associates ou with good things.
It will take time and patience but can be very rewarding but you will need to be consistent and do a little each day with him.
Good luck and don't forget the pictures


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a few tips through emails from this bloke.

Teach My Parrot To Talk/ trick training and taming - UK Parrot Cages


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck with your bird, would love to see a piccy 

As already said it will take time, could be several weeks or months. Let him come to you, find out his favourite food them use this as his treat. One he get use to you being near his cage, then slow try to start offering him food through the bars. 

Eventually he will take it and you can build from there on


----------



## averyjoan (Mar 15, 2009)

hello hope l can help l have cockateils myself i found that they love quite music that will start them looking around and moving about to get a bird on to your finger first try with a pencil try this for a few days and then put you finger in place and l think you will find the bird will start to trust you l know it sounds silly but do not go near the bird with a hat on they do not like hats or flapping of any sort i e curtain in the wind etc


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, well done for wanting to give your cocky a good life.

How big is his cage..........he may need a bigger one eventually but for now leave him in the environment he knows, possible try and cover a section with a towel so he has somewhere he can retreat to if stressed.

As said before a radio on is good so he hears voices.........if it's a male he may pick up a few phrases over time. I also used to always approach the cage quietly always speaking so he recognised my voice and always on the level with him never from above.

A piece of millet will be really enjoyed and you can gently hang it on the inside of the cage near to door.

I used a pencil to get mine to step up.

They love broccoli, carrots, lettuce, in moderation and a mixed seed diet with grit and charcoal.

Once he starts to trust you, he'll come on quite quickly and you'll really enjoy the interaction.

Good luck and don't be afraid to ask questions, I was a newbie with a solitary cocky once........now got 13 in an aviary.

They are fantastic birds.


----------

